# Pest Control



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A woman was having a passionate affair with an Irish inspector from a pest-control company. One afternoon they were carrying on in the bedroom together when her husband arrived home unexpectedly.

'Quick,' said the woman to the lover, 'into the closet!' and she pushed him in the closet, stark naked.

The husband, however, became suspicious and after a search of the bedroom discovered the man in the closet. 'Who are you?' he asked him.

'I'm an inspector from Bugs-B-Gone,' said the exterminator. 
'What are you doing in there?' the husband asked.

'I'm investigating a complaint about an infestation of moths,' the man replied.

'And where are your clothes?' asked the husband.

The man looked down at himself and said, 'Those little bastards! '


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------

